# Feeding Golden Orijen



## JFalt (May 27, 2010)

Has anyone had experience with feeding golden male Orijen? He runs with me everyday 4-6 miles, just wondering what the 40% protien will do? Thanks


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

I feed Rocky Orijen 6 fish. He is doing great on it although it has only been a couple months.

When you say your dog "runs" with you, what do you mean? Do you make him trot at your pace while you jog?


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

We just switched our 3 dogs from Horizon to Orijen (regular variety). They did great on Horizon, we just wanted the extra protein as they are quite active. They've been on it for about 2 weeks and we already notice a difference in their stools (not as much and not as large).


----------



## ladyhawk (Mar 9, 2010)

I have switched to adult Orijens over the past month or so. My four year old male golden went through some serious medical issues at the beginning of the year. Long story short, my alternative vet wanted him on Orijens to help him regain his health. In her opinion it is the best food on the market. I have seen a huge difference in his muscle tone in the past month. His exercise consists of off leash hiking and swimming for approx. 2 hours most every day. 

Of all the foods he has eaten, Orijens has been the best for him. To me it is worth the money.


----------



## JFalt (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the input on Orijen, quite insightful, i think i have made a good choice, his stools are firmeer and smaller. I run with him at his pace, i don't push him and only run when its cool. He loves runs and knows when i get my shoes it's time for fun!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

There are some who have posted here on the topic of Orijen that it causes quite an issue with gas.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Blondie said:


> There are some who have posted here on the topic of Orijen that it causes quite an issue with gas.


 
No issues with gas so far at our house and hopefully it stays that way!! :crossfing


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Blondie said:


> There are some who have posted here on the topic of Orijen that it causes quite an issue with gas.


 
I'm one of those people! Ranger was doing fantastic on Orijen 6 fish until they did a formula change in the fall. After that, he was unbelievably gassy and his coat started to go all dry and brittle. It was ordinary "dog toots" either - it was a silent, eyes-watering, room-clearing, lingering stench that left people unable to breathe. Absolutely disgusting. Daily probiotics helped with it, but heaven forbid I missed a day! 

The gas plus the deteriorating condition of his coat made me switch to EVO in March. It's really also really high in protein and grain free, just like the Orijen. He seems to thrive on higher protein foods.

Oh and Ranger is 2 yrs old and up until early May, was also extremely active. 6-8 hour hikes Saturday and Sunday, 60-90 min walks every day, and 40 min of rollerblading three times a week which is why I wanted high protein, high calorie for him.

*Laurie* - I'll keep my fingers crossed for you too!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Mr. C has been eating Orijen Adult for the last six months. No problems with gas. Its pricey but a good kibble.


----------



## GR_Princess (May 12, 2009)

Orijen has been great for us too, I heard of the gas thing too before, but I think that was with the old forumla. The new formula that's been out for about a year now has been working great.. Check out the ingredients here, I love the rollovers on it.


----------



## turtle66 (Feb 19, 2010)

I started Orijen for Lilly with 6 months - she is doing great with Orijen. And I don't think I did any harm with the higher protein content when I fed her Orijen as a puppy. She did NOT grow too fast...No problems with gases, normal stools, great soft fur, almost no shedding, good muscle tone, no ear infection and most important: She loves it. (even the cat loves the dog food but this is a different story....)
I started with normal adult and I switched her now to regional red (just for some variety). 

Can't say anything but good so far....


----------



## Stircrazy (Nov 30, 2009)

Kona was switched to Orijen regional red at 12 weeks. he is just over 8 months now and weighs 50lbs (so smaller than most I have seen at this age) has a nice coat and good mussel definition. I even got a nice comment from the breader when we went to visit for the first time, last week, since we got him. he figured they should have kept this one and givin me the one they kept. 

the only issue I had with orijen was that if I fed him a bit to much it would soften his stools. so after I was sure it was the orijen causing this I figured I would try a little less protein so I switched to acrana grassland last month and her is doing even better on it in my opinion. (still the same company as orijen and still grain free and awsome ingreadiance, just a little lower on the protein, I think 32% instead of 38% and I can feed him 50% more food with out getting soft stools now. 

Steve


----------



## Mighty Casey and Samson's Mom (Jul 16, 2008)

I have used all of the Origen formulas with Casey...he is OK with switching without transitioning. He stays very lean and no GAS.
Our new puppy will be coming home on Fromm large breed puppy. I've not ever used it, but will give it a try with the pup. The breeder loves it. I may try both dogs on it or Origen, depending on how I feel about it after the trial period. The ingredients look good...grains are there, but not wheat or corn. Being a Canuck, like Origen because it is Canadian made.


----------

